# Anybody heard of Dr. Pierre Ricaud products?



## Geek2 (Sep 28, 2004)

It seems to be a mail order line (over the internet as well) similar to CCB-Paris. It's a french line. I received an envelope in the mail that had a sample for one of the moisturizers and I have to say that I was impressed. My skin felt really smooth. It's too heavy for me to use during the day but it was a perfect night cream. The product is called Expert Fermet. The line is suppose to be very known anti-aging line in Europe, made in France. www.ricaud.com The site had gifts with purchase etc promotions very similar to CCB-Paris.


----------



## Pinkymarz (Sep 28, 2004)

Reija! I just got a bunch of info and two sample packets from them in the mail yesterday. There ARE lots of free stuff w/purchase, a daycream (firming), a red weekender bag and a lavender and red wrap. Ask them to send you their free samples and you will get the info I received. They have been around for quite some time.


----------



## Pinkymarz (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Dud! I see now you already got a packet...sorry, it's too early for me yet! I tried the night sample last night and I thought it felt nice. Did you try your samples Reija?


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 10, 2004)

I tried the samples and I think they broke me out.




My skin is sensitive. I liked the way the cream felt though. I think the line is worth checking into. I was thinking about ordering something because of the gifts with purchase but I was able to hold off.


----------



## donnamaryuk (Oct 10, 2004)

Im not impressed at all with this range. They try to sell it using a building thats supposed to be in Paris. Lets face it, it could be anywhere and look like a French building. I think its another of those French companies "a la redoute, Yves Rocher and the company that sells nasal hair remover products and doilies that you put under ornaments. The only things French that i trust are Chanel, Yves ST laurent, Clarins, Dior and a couple of very old French penpals that i have had since i was 10. I go and stay quite often with my French friends in the Loire Valley and its a beautiful place and so are the French people.


----------



## Laura (Oct 10, 2004)

Originally Posted by *donnamaryuk* The only things French that i trust are Chanel, Yves ST laurent, Clarins, Dior and a couple of very old French penpals that i have had since i was 10. I go and stay quite often with my French friends in the Loire Valley and its a beautiful place and so are the French people. OMG, Donnamaryuk you have me practically wetting myself laughing at that comment!!


----------



## donnamaryuk (Oct 10, 2004)

Laura, i dont trust the men or the food though lol.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I really like french beauty products and I think french women are pros when it comes to beauty and good taste. I would like to visit France someday. All those years I lived in Finland I never visited France. I visited a lot of countries with my parents but not France. Now that I'm here in the US I sometimes miss the European beauty (meaning french) and I don't like the fact that if you buy Chanel products here they are made in the US. I buy Clarins and Dior because the products still say made in France. I'm not going to pay the price for a french product here in the US if it's not a true french product. I fell for the advertising about this line that I posted about but you are right, it might not have anything to do with french really. I think that they are just trying to sell with the fact that it's something different from Europe which seems to sell over here.


----------



## Laura (Oct 10, 2004)

Some of the guys are a bit full on alright! I remember when i was there on a school exchange a few years back &amp; we used to get the bus to school every morning. I used to be terrified of them!! I've never tried or want to try frogs legs &amp; snails.. (UGH!)


----------



## albgardis (Dec 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It seems to be a mail order line (over the internet as well) similar to CCB-Paris. It's a french line. I received an envelope in the mail that had a sample for one of the moisturizers and I have to say that I was impressed. My skin felt really smooth. It's too heavy for me to use during the day but it was a perfect night cream. The product is called Expert Fermet. The line is suppose to be very known anti-aging line in Europe, made in France. Hello!
I am aware that this thread is REALLY OLD, but I want to reply anyway, because it was due to a Ricaud product that I found this very site! Yes, I was googling a bodycream of Ricaud yesterday (that was no longer listed on their website :-(( ), and I actually found a link to this forum. Somebody had written about Ricaud long ago, and I was curious to read more. So I joined, and here I am.

I absolutely love Ricaud creams, although I don't use all their stuff. and sometimes I am not happy with their constant changes. Like that neck cream they had until 2005. That was just fantastic. Then, all of a sudden, they exchangd it with a brandnew, completely improved (blabla) new formula, and I did not like that at all. At that time they were still available in the US, so I called and asked whethe they would sell me some left-over warehouse stocked OLD neckcreams for half the price, and they surely did.

Their moisture face masks are unbelievable, and their body creams are just right for my dry skin. Extremely dry skin, I should say.

Anyway, I am very happy with Ricaud, or unhappy that I can only order from Germany now, since they are vanished from the US market. I am using only Jouvance and Ricaud products, nothing else. (Daniel Jouvance is a sister company of Ricaud, both under the Rocher umbrella)

Again, I am aware how old this thread is. I just wanted to push it, hoping that more people know and like / enjoy / use this brand.


----------

